# VW shows R-Line Beetle with "Premium Package" in Chicago



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Are there new packages coming for the Beetle in 2014? VW posted photos on Facebook of an R-Line Beetle with "Premium Package." No details were given, but from the photos it appears this is either the same as the 'iBeetle' previously announced, or it is very very similar. I checked VW.com and I didn't see anything listed for the premium package for R-Line coupes.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.10153810072265790.1073741887.169890760789&type=1

From what I can see in the photos it features:
- 19" Tornado wheels with WHITE inserts
- gray exterior bits
- an iPhone dock
- no gauge pod(?)
- R-Line bumpers
- bi-xenon headlights
- a few other things


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Do the 14's get updated HVAC controls? It only lists "Climatic air-conditioning with pollen filter" but the No pics show anything different than what all current Beetles HVAc controls are.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

It also has an RNS-510, and no R-Line badge in the steering wheel. No spoiler either. :thumbdown: I'll stick to my 2013 R-line.

Also, either those are 18" versions of the Tornado wheels, or they've _increased_ ride height. :screwy:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Maybe it's not a true R-Line. Could this be a new trim level for TDI and/or 1.8T Beetles? 

But with the exception of the wheels and R-Line fascias, all other features shown here mimic the iBeetle that was announced last year. Maybe they've ditched the iBeetle name, mixed up the wheels and bumpers and will now call it the 'Premium Package.' Curious.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Jay at Jay's carblog posted that this is the new 'Premium Package' Beetle that features color matched wheels, the RNS whatever-number-it-is nav system, dual zone climatronic, and other things. He states VW has not released pricing for this trim level, so it appears this will be hitting dealerships this year. 

http://jayscarblog.com/volkswagen-quietly-shows-the-beetle-premium-package/


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I kinda think that car looks sharp. The color isn't white, it's not silver it almost seems pearlescent. I like the white inserts on the wheels and the grey trim looks clean.
I'm curious about this phone dock... I have the proclip now, but if this part is a clip in add on I might be interested in dropping it in. Though, it does seem a bit like it's up in none view field.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

No red calipers...

Is there anything on the market currently like the phone dock that is featured in the images?


Here is some info on the iphone dock:

http://www.digitaltrends.com/apple/...and-volkswagen-team-up-to-create-the-ibeetle/


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Obnoxiousblue said:


> I kinda think that car looks sharp. The color isn't white, it's not silver it almost seems pearlescent. I like the white inserts on the wheels and the grey trim looks clean.
> I'm curious about this phone dock... I have the proclip now, but if this part is a clip in add on I might be interested in dropping it in. Though, it does seem a bit like it's up in none view field.


I like it too. I wonder if it will only come in this pearlescent white, or if other colors will be available.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I want that dual zone climate control!!!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Hopefully the turbo model gets the gauges and a repositioned i phone doc.


No gauges would be a deal breaker.


RNS 510, i have that on the GTI, is good and the some of the other items look good.


I'll be with my turbo '13, factory ipod connector, fender for many, many years to come, just hit 3000 miles, this car has just about everything i would want


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Vwguy026 said:


> I want that dual zone climate control!!!


AGREED! My 2006 GLI has dual zone climate. We take it on a couple of roadtrips every year and being able to have your own temp is almost a must-have in a new car. I like that this model is less 'boy racer' in execution than the regular R-Line. It's...more mature? More refined? A little more classy? Yet still sporty. 

I do wonder what this model is going to cost. If a loaded SSN R-Line starts at $30K, and this one has additional options (like the dual-zone climate control), what's the base price going to be? $31K? $32K?


----------

